# Trying out agility equipment



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

The other day we took Tabitha to a new training facility just down the street. We read that daycare was offered and made an appointment to get her temperment tested. The place is nice and clean but so new they really had no daycare set up so the other dog just came out and the meeting was in the the one and only training area. Agility equipment was stored around the outer edges. While the dogs played, I stood along the wall to keep from getting knocked over (again). I was right next to the piece that is a ramp on each side with a bridge inbetween. I don't know the name of this but Tabitha was real interested in trying it out. She started walking up and went across and down the other side then went back to playing. She came back a few more times and did the same thing all on her own. We did though make her continue across because she wanted to jump off the top. She also walked through the hoop too. I have no idea about agility training but I do know she won't work for dog biscuits! It'll have to be a little tastier treat!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

She might work for tennis balls... or cheeze whiz on a plastic lid... there's gotta be something that motivates her and you'll eventually figure it out. But it sounds amazing that she did the DOGWALK on her own... most dogs have to be guided those first few times over it... Sidney was practically a basket case at first... however after a few times across the dogwalk it quickly becomes no challenge. You do have to watch their back legs though, because dogs who are new to agility often aren't consciously positioning their back legs and so can suddenly misplace a hind leg, lose balance and fall off. Eventually all agility dogs begin to be mindful of the positioning of all four feet... then they truly become agile. You were right not to let her jump-off in the middle of an obstacle, 'cause it could quickly turn into a bad habit... that can get a dog injured as well as disqualified. If the 'hoop thing' is a single fat hoop, then it is called the 'tire jump'. The difficulty some dogs have with this obstacle is that from a dog's perspective its not readily apparent which opening she should jump through, so sometimes a dog who may have gotten it right one time will, the next time, jump through the perceived opening between the tire and the frame. Its all a lot of fun... the basic concept is you tell/show your dog the obstacle you want her to perform and she does it quickly and safely. If you do pursue this training you will notice changes... your dog will become more agile and with that will come a new found confidence in her abilities to negotiate other novel 'natural obstacles' in her environment without fear... also she will start to pay more attention to your movements and will gain more trust in you as the two of you build up your own communication systems... all in all its a win-win-win-win situation.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I've seen several dogs work for tennis balls. And I am impressed that Tabitha took to the dogwalk so easily. Brandy took some coaxing the first time. 

Good advice from Monomer, as usual. 

BTW, an instructor here created candy cane weave poles for her yard this last holiday season. Now THAT's creative!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

It says a lot about her confidence and body awareness that she did the dogwalk on her own. Usually dogs have to be guided and take a couple falls because they don't place their feet carefully. If she's normally that confident and willing to try new things, she might be excellent at agility.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I will try to find some special treats for stuff like that. I was also surprised she walked right up the dogwalk (thanks for the name). I think she likes the thrill. This place may not work out right now for daycare, but they have really nice agility equipment so maybe we could take a few classes and give it a try. It's about a mile away which is a bonus. 

Question...is anyone into tracking? Is there a difference with the training of a german shepherd vs a golden? Do the dogs track differently?


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I think the training is basically the same. I'd like to get into tracking but I don't have the time right now and all the tests are REALLY far away.

I've only done a little of this with my dogs but it seems like a fairly simple way to train a tracking dog http://www.clickertraining.com/karen/gem_posts/index.htm?loaditem=gem_posts&itemnumber=4#24


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Our facility offers tracking. Frankly, the fact that they do it in all kinds of weather turns me off.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

This facility also has tracking but appears to specialize in training shepherds. I guess they would train the same. I really don't mind the weather unless it's cold and wet. We have almost 25 acres and it would be a blast to learn tracking. This facility will help with both tracking and agility so maybe we'll go to a few classes of each and see how she reponds. At least ths place lets you try them first. When we went to our obedience classes, that club wanted you to sign up for the whole agility class and wouldn't let you even come in and try it first.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> I think the training is basically the same. I'd like to get into tracking but I don't have the time right now and all the tests are REALLY far away.
> 
> I've only done a little of this with my dogs but it seems like a fairly simple way to train a tracking dog http://www.clickertraining.com/karen/gem_posts/index.htm?loaditem=gem_posts&itemnumber=4#24


I'd love to get into tracking, too, but have resolved myself to the idea that tracking will be our "retirment spot". At this point, with agility, obedience, rally and hunt tests -- while still doing coursing and racing with the Whippet -- we're at our max for activities! The closest place I've found is Orange Empire. Their website says they offer tracking. Steve White is doing a tracking seminar here in So. Cal in April, I think. I love Steve's stuff -- all reward based, which is especially cool b/c he's a police k9 guy! You can find the seminar info at i2i K9 Home if you're interested.

-Stephanie


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker loves his equipment. We have the jumps, tunnel, and tire. We started out in classes, but stopped. Shadow had hip surgery, but boy does he love his tunnel!

It's amazing how quickly they sometimes take to the equipment. At the time Tucker was in training, he was too overweight to use the A-Frame.


----------

